# Pick up was today



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

well she's officially mine (for those not following along at home check this out the car )

Can't really add much beyond my review, it is sleeting/raining here today, so I drove it home extra cautiously. It is really beautiful though sitting in my garage. I'm thinking about taking her out for another drive tonight, but the weather is just so crappy.

I'll take pictures during the next sunny day and get them up here sometime. I just started a new job so my posting time is minimal.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *well she's officially mine (for those not following along at home check this out the car )
> 
> Can't really add much beyond my review, it is sleeting/raining here today, so I drove it home extra cautiously. It is really beautiful though sitting in my garage. I'm thinking about taking her out for another drive tonight, but the weather is just so crappy.
> 
> ...


Congrats Josh!

Sleet, rain?

Keep it in the garage for now!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Congrats on your purchase! Looks great. :thumbup: 

Just noticed on your original message that you based CPO warranty on production date. On my CPO 2000 540i6, both the CPO and factory warranty goes from in-service date. 

It was made in May, 2000 and not bought by the original owner until August 31, 2000. Since I bought the extension, my factory warranty paperwork shows 50K miles or August 2004, and the CPO paperwork shows warranty for 100K miles or August 31, 2006. :thumbup: I bought the car CPO in December, 2000 with only 2,400 miles. 

You may have a few more months on that warranty...:thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *well she's officially mine (for those not following along at home check this out the car )
> 
> Can't really add much beyond my review, it is sleeting/raining here today, so I drove it home extra cautiously. It is really beautiful though sitting in my garage. I'm thinking about taking her out for another drive tonight, but the weather is just so crappy.
> 
> ...


The FIRST thing you need to buy is a good front strut tower brace. You will be amazed at the difference this makes in the feel of the car. I have the Strong Strut, which I'm very happy with, but UUC is supposedly introducing a magnesium bar sometime soon.

I talked to Rob L. from UUC about this new product, and he claims that magnesium resists heat expansion better than steel or aluminum, and therefore you don't get any camber change with a magnesium bar as the engine heats up. Sounds good to my non-expert ears, I guess.

Here's the Strong Strut website: http://www.strongstrut.com


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats Josh . . . she sure is a beauty . . . that M3 engine is very sweet !!!!


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for all your well wishes.

The weather still sucks around here, but man what a difference a car makes. This car is so smooth, so sure footed, so nearly perfect, I found myself calling my wife on my ride to class tonight just to tell her how happy I was with "our" new car. Next week is supposed to be sunny and in the 50s, my first chance to put the top down, crank the heat and the HK stereo up and have some real fun. 

Thanks for the info on the strut tower bar JST, I'll look into it. I must say though, this is such a change from the Audi I'll need to wait for the newness and M goodness to wear off before I even think of any add-ons/mods. 

Man life is good right now.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

glad to hear your happy with it . . . I don't know if the other thread covered this but what year and how many miles are on it?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

It's a 1999 (delivered 2/25/99) and it had 37190 when I picked it up (37320 now)...


----------

